# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Pergola battens

## Benny1

I'm currently building a pergola, so far everything has been made from 115mm or 90mm dressed cypress. I want to provide some shade by adding battens to the roof and maybe a screen on the side. Spacing between rafters is 1800mm. My question is, what timber is best to use. I considered using cypress pickets but I want something narrower than the 68mm they come in. I'm thinking around 40mm but what's a good (not to*o* pricey) timber that wont sag. It will be painted so appearance is not important!

----------


## phild01

Welcome to the forum Benny.

----------

